# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  راهنمایی برای حل مسئله برنامه ریزی خطی با پایتون

## armanbavar

سلام دوستان عزیز
یه مسئله برنامه ریزی خطی صفر و یک رو میخوام با پایتون حل کنم ولی نمیدونم باید چکار کنم
خیلی هم وارد نیستم توی پایتون
اگه سورس کد یا لینکی دارید که میتونه کمکم کنه ممنون میشم معرفی کنید

----------


## Empibra

order cialis online 37.5 cheap cialis sale cialis pharmacy cialis cheap

----------


## Homework Good Or Bad

college admission essay writing service

----------


## Homework Good Or Bad

chinese essay writing

----------

